# Lara's Artwork: Paintings, Sculpture, FoodArt, Photography, etc.



## Lara

*Dogwood Blossoms

*


----------



## Ameriscot

Gorgeous!!


----------



## Lara

*Potted Geranium

*


----------



## Lara

*Sphere…*the glass sphere was actually a Japanese Fishing Glass Float (minus the bubbles) that washed up on the shore of Oregon. I set it on a stack of antique books with a desk lamp shining on it and I was going to do a traditional painting like the first two but was so inspired by the reflection of light that I went wayyy in the contemporary direction.


----------



## Thx

Those are wonderful Lara, you are very talented, I can't wait to see more! 

Thx


----------



## Ameriscot

Very talented, Lara!


----------



## Jackie22

Very nice, Lara, thanks for sharing.


----------



## NancyNGA

Those are really nice Lara!


----------



## Falcon

Beautiful Lara.  Painting glass takes special talent, and you obviously have it.


----------



## Lara

Thank you everyone…you're very kind. The last one, the glass sphere was actually a Japanese Fishing Glass Float (minus the bubbles) that washed up on the shore of Oregon. I set it on a stack of antique books with a desk lamp shining on it and I was going to do a traditional painting like the first two but was so inspired by the reflection of light that I went wayyy in the contemporary direction. 

I surprised myself that I had stepped out of my comfort zone and have been trying ever since to get less realistic with my style. My style, you will see, is still evolving…and I may never settle in on one style like Gallery Shows and the public prefer. I'm still finding myself.


----------



## hollydolly

My goodness what talent...Wow!! Lara, your work is glorious, thanks for sharing..


----------



## SeaBreeze

Your work is beautiful Lara, you are very talented, thanks for posting these, looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## Pam

Absolutely beautiful... especially love the geranium.


----------



## Lara

Thank you Holly, SeaBreeze, and Pam for stopping by. Serving more sweet ice-teas. I like your sun hat, Holly. My Brother-in-law wants that geranium in the worst way. I sold some of my paintings on ebay and regretted it…oh, and gave one away to an ex that I wish I had now so I don't let go of them anymore. I have four children who will inherit them…and they probably won't want them. 

Now, that I think of it, my daughter Jennifer has a huge one I did, she begged me for it and now it's hanging in her living room. Oh, and I sold one at a charity auction that made me happy. So maybe they will want them. No matter. It gives me a lot of pleasure to do them.


----------



## AZ Jim

Ladies and Gentlemen, we have a genuine great artist in our company.  Congratulation Lara on a wonderful talent.


----------



## hollydolly

Oh I'll definitely have another iced tea on the porch with you if you would allow me to sit and watch you paint. Nothing in this world relaxes me more than watching an artist at work...


----------



## Lara

I'm enjoying your company Holly, always do, so another iced tea for you!


----------



## Lara

Since some of my paintings don't have my signature and some say LM and some will have a symbol for LM (M is my last initial),
 I've just been having a hard time deciding how I want to sign my work and be consistent. I'll get to it eventually.
I thought I better show a pic of 
*My paintings with the Senior Forums Homepage for Proof of Authenticity (since some have no signature)*


----------



## Lara

*Woodland Fireflies


*


----------



## AZ Jim

Lara, you continue to delight me with your work.  I sure hope you stick around and allow us to see more as time goes by.  I don't know if you are interested but Holly and Annie have posted some beautiful photos that would lend themselves to a painting.


----------



## NancyNGA

Lara, are you working on something now, or planning to?    

How long did it take you to do one of those paintings?


----------



## Cookie

Really lovely works of art, Lara, thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Lara

Thank you Jim, Nancy, and Cookie. Right now I'm tweaking some paintings I have already done like adding a robinsnest/blueegg to a contemporary painting in a surrealistic way, etc. I thought was finished but decided it needed something else. I'm also going to rework a sky on another, and turn a vase of flowers into a Picasso-type (or Klimpt-type) face with hydrangea hair lol. I'm just wanting to branch out into a more expressive, loose, genre with a touch of surprise to it...but I'll be keeping the ones I've posted as is. I like them just the way they are. 

I spend anywhere from an hour to 2 days on a painting because I usually use acrylic paint that dries fast. Good questions, Nancy.


----------



## SeaBreeze

AZ Jim said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen, we have a genuine great artist in our company.  Congratulation Lara on a wonderful talent.



I agree Jim, Lara is very talented!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Lovely artwork Lara, thanks for sharing! :love_heart:


----------



## RadishRose

Great talent Lara. Beautiful work!


----------



## Ameriscot

Love your paintings, Lara!


----------



## ndynt

Really enjoyed your paintings, Lara.  Especially the Woodland Fireflies and Geraniums.  After looking and looking....trying to figure out if they were oils or acrylics...you have answered my query.  More, more, more...please.


----------



## Ameriscot

Yes, more please Lara! Like Holly, I enjoy watching people paint but always do so from a distance as I'm sure most artists don't like being watched.  I have a sis in law in Glasgow whose a very good artist and she often goes to an island and sits near a beach to paint.


----------



## ndynt

For when that brush just pauses....trying to get inspiration....


----------



## Lara

*SeaBreeze, Rose,* and to everyone above, I thank you for all your encouragement. For you to open your hearts and minds to me like this is very special to me. I'm so grateful. 

*Nona,* I puddled up watching that touching video. The narrator said, "his movements are severely limited...his determination, endless". I'm so humbled by those words and motivated as well. Thank you

*Holly and ameriscot*, painting outside, on location like that is called Plein-Air and I have only done that once. It was quite windy that day as I sat on my friends white porch on the Bogue Sound off Emerald Isle, NC…aka "the crystal coast"…just south of the Outer Banks (Duck). I painted an egret wading near to me in the marsh grasses but I wasn't particularly happy with it. I think I was distracted by the wind. I should give it another try because I love the fresh air. I just need to pick a calm day.

I'll post another painting soon…thank you all again for your encouragement.


----------



## chic

Your work is truly lovely Lara. What medium do you employ?


----------



## AZ Jim

ndynt said:


> For when that brush just pauses....trying to get inspiration....



Nona, This can bring me to tears if I allow myself to dwell upon it.  I have seen it before so I am somewhat steeled this time to my emotions, this gentleman is an inspiration to those who feel somehow limited.  Like he says to those who say "I could never do that!"......
"What CAN you do?"  Wonderful spirit and a talent that I am loss of words to describe.


----------



## Lara

chic said:


> Your work is truly lovely Lara. What medium do you employ?


Thank you for asking, *chic*. I should have said a little about each painting as I posted it…so I will from now on. 

Post #1 *"Dogwoods" *is one of only 2 paintings on gallery canvas I've done in oil but I used it as though I was using my more familiar acrylic paint so I went back to acrylics. With acrylics you have to paint fast because it dries fast. With oils you should take your time and do a lot of blending (because you have time before it dries)…the end result should be warmer and richer in color, softer in application (in my opinion).

Post#3 *"Potted Geranium" *was acrylic on gallery canvas using a palette knife and a final watery wash of color (acrylic is water soluble) over the window panes after it dried. The color wash used was "Paynes Grey".

Post #4 - *"Sphere" *is acrylic canvas and I did post some info about that one in post4

Post #19 *"Woodland Fireflies"*, painted on a 12"x12" tile, is multi-media of acrylic paint, white spray paint for the mist, black oil pastel for shading the trunks which I then scraped with a razor blade, and finally dots of metallic gold acrylic from a tiny squirt bottle for the fireflies.


----------



## Ameriscot

I used to enjoy watching him on PBS.


----------



## Lara

Me too…he had such a gentle quiet spirit and always happy…Bob Ross. "And let's just paint some PooBerry trees over there and that'll just be our little secret", he said.:love_heart:


----------



## Meanderer

Next painting, please!


----------



## Ameriscot

Meanderer said:


> Next painting, please!



LOL. You see toddlers doing that!


----------



## SeaBreeze

I liked to watch Bob Ross too, he made it look so easy.  He was a peaceful and happy soul.  Nona, I've seen that video before, very touching, thanks for posting.


----------



## Lara

*"Deforestation"*…Acrylic on canvas with a touch of iridescent paint which doesn't show in photo (it's subtle)*

"thank God they cannot cut down the clouds" *_~ William David Thoreau (painting by Lara)
_I'm in the process of how I want to sign my paintings. My initials are LM so this one is a symbol of that. I see now the "L" lines should be a little thicker.
The cloud square looks a tad crooked but I just measured and it's not. I think it's the way I cropped the photo.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Lovely Lara!


----------



## ndynt

Wonderful.  Unsure if I like the sentiment or the painting more  .Can so relate...for they cut down the pulp wood forest that used to surround me.  Replaced it with subdivisions.  
  Interesting signature, Lara.   Lara would be nice if it were only your actual name.    I used to use HTP, until I started painting for my grandchildren. I then started using a derivative of Nonna (grandmother in Italian) Nona.


----------



## Lara

Thank you SeaBreeze and…oh, can I call you Nola? or do you prefer ndynt? Where can I see your paintings?? Do you have a thread somewhere with them? The photo makes my my colors look so much more drab than they really are. I was trying to take it away from the light so as to avoid reflection but it just flattened it. Good excuse, eh? (now those canadians have me saying it lol)


----------



## ndynt

Yes, Lasra....it is difficult to take a accurate picture, without professional equipment.  Like you, I have either sold or given my children/grandchildren most of my "stuff".  Painting for others gives me inspiration.  I do have one that I will try and get a picture of.  Of a nipa hut, when I lived in PI.  Watercolor, under glass.With glare it is hard  to get a good pic.  
 Did put a watercolor e of a fern I did, on here.  But, it was cheating...copied  a botanical coloring book page..
 Am now working on a line of dog related "stuff".  A woman, that used to buy a lot of paintings years ago, has asked me to do some things for her.   Have not got my head completely around dogs yet.  Trying to use my whimsical style...but they end up too realistic.  Where I am doing them for her I do not think it is ethical for me to display them ????


----------



## RadishRose

Wow!

BTW I never heard of Bob Ross, but I'm old enough to remember "Learn to Draw with John Nagy"   a loooong time ago.


----------



## ndynt

So hard to believe you have never had that experience RadishRose.  You must...then form an opinion.  Mine is not the same as others, I have to say.   Take a pick from these links...  Would you please share your response to him?
https://www.google.com/search?q=Bob+Ross+youtube&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8


----------



## Lara

I think I know what you're thinking Nona (it's been 2 weeks since you asked RR so I hope you don't mind if I step in with my thoughts). You're coming from a true artist perspective, but, as you know, we have to keep in mind that the name of Bob Ross's show was "The Joy of Painting". The key word is "Joy"…getting non-painters and newbies excited to give it a try. He wasn't appealing to the professional juried gallery artists who have matured over time into developing their own styles and use of original thought. Rather...

He was appealing to the beginner artist, or the person who doesn't think they can paint, the person who thinks painting is too hard, the person who doesn't have time to paint (Bob completed his paintings in 30 minutes using BIG paint brushes), the person who is afraid to try. He showed people how easy and fun it is and he indeed got a lot of people to start painting and have fun with it. He was also therapeutic. One guy said, "He's more effective than Zanex for relaxation" 

The only problem is that most people didn't continue to develop into true artists but rather just continued to do BobRoss-looking paintings because he didn't give them the skills to do that. But he could only do so much in 30 minutes. It's TV.

RadishRose…I don't think Bob Ross was before your time. His show ran from 1983-1994. The last show was 20 years ago. He died of cancer at age 52.


----------



## merlin

Just catching up now I am back home, and came across this thread of your artwork, and agree as others have said Lara they are beautiful paintings. 
I understand what you say about finding your own style as you evolve, I am no artist but can appreciate how it could be more fulfilling when its truly an expression of yourself, rather than a copy of a photo or scene in a realistic style. Looking forward to seeing you evolve.


----------



## Kadee

Beautifull Lara, keep posting pictures of your very talented work


----------



## Lara

*Belize Flower with Dew Drops and my daughter* 
(painting by Lara from a photo by daughter Julie)

Thank you kadee and Merlin for the encouragement. 
My painting is acrylic paint 5" X 7". The center is actually a brighter red and orange and the leaves are a pretty green.


----------



## Ameriscot

Lara said:


> I think I know what you're thinking Nona (it's been 2 weeks since you asked RR so I hope you don't mind if I step in with my thoughts). You're coming from a true artist perspective, but, as you know, we have to keep in mind that the name of Bob Ross's show was "The Joy of Painting". The key word is "Joy"…getting non-painters and newbies excited to give it a try. He wasn't appealing to the professional juried gallery artists who have matured over time into developing their own styles and use of original thought. Rather...
> 
> He was appealing to the beginner artist, or the person who doesn't think they can paint, the person who thinks painting is too hard, the person who doesn't have time to paint (Bob completed his paintings in 30 minutes using BIG paint brushes), the person who is afraid to try. He showed people how easy and fun it is and he indeed got a lot of people to start painting and have fun with it. He was also therapeutic. One guy said, "He's more effective than Zanex for relaxation"
> 
> The only problem is that most people didn't continue to develop into true artists but rather just continued to do BobRoss-looking paintings because he didn't give them the skills to do that. But he could only do so much in 30 minutes. It's TV.
> 
> RadishRose…I don't think Bob Ross was before your time. His show ran from 1983-1994. The last show was 20 years ago. He died of cancer at age 52.



I enjoyed watching that show just to see how it was done.  I didn't even bother to try it myself.  My artistic talent isn't in painting or drawing.


----------



## Ameriscot

Wonderful painting, Lara!


----------



## Lara

Thank you Ameriscot. 
Here is a painting I did in acrylic paint on a floor tile 12" X 12" because I wanted to use the texture as a challenge to add interest and dimension.
I also used black and white and gray oil pastels on the tree trunk and scraped it with a razor blade against the texture.

The vertical greenish lines you see in the sky and the dark green grass are not there in real life…that's just a reflection from the light from my 
camera bouncing off the 3D texture. But the tree trunk looks exactly as pictured. 

I'm uncomfortable with the broken limb…it just looks odd to me. Also, I should have had the 
bird facing toward the trunk because if would have drawn the viewers eye into the painting more.


----------



## ndynt

Wonderful, wonderful, Lara. I can almost feel the texture.  The light brown...oil pastels?


----------



## ndynt

Lara said:


> I think I know what you're thinking Nona (it's been 2 weeks since you asked RR so I hope you don't mind if I step in with my thoughts). You're coming from a true artist perspective, but, as you know, we have to keep in mind that the name of Bob Ross's show was "The Joy of Painting". The key word is "Joy"…getting non-painters and newbies excited to give it a try. He wasn't appealing to the professional juried gallery artists who have matured over time into developing their own styles and use of original thought. Rather...
> 
> He was appealing to the beginner artist, or the person who doesn't think they can paint, the person who thinks painting is too hard, the person who doesn't have time to paint (Bob completed his paintings in 30 minutes using BIG paint brushes), the person who is afraid to try. He showed people how easy and fun it is and he indeed got a lot of people to start painting and have fun with it. He was also therapeutic. One guy said, "He's more effective than Zanex for relaxation"
> 
> The only problem is that most people didn't continue to develop into true artists but rather just continued to do BobRoss-looking paintings because he didn't give them the skills to do that. But he could only do so much in 30 minutes. It's TV.
> 
> RadishRose…I don't think Bob Ross was before your time. His show ran from 1983-1994. The last show was 20 years ago. He died of cancer at age 52.


It is not his technique that irritates me as much as his manner, Lara.  As if he were talking to kindergarteners.    Both his and Donna Dewberry's methods are great for anyone comfortable with them.  In fact, at a convention once I even ended up in one of Donna Dewberry's seminars.  Very nice and interesting lady.  But, would not like to use her one stroke method.


----------



## ndynt

Lara said:


> *Belize Flower with Dew Drops and my daughter*
> (painting by Lara from a photo by daughter Julie)
> 
> Thank you kadee and Merlin for the encouragement.
> My painting is acrylic paint 5" X 7". The center is actually a brighter red and orange and the leaves are a pretty green.



Nice...reminds me Georgia O'Keefe's tropical enlarged flower forms and vibrant colors.   Love her flowers.


----------



## Lara

Thank you Nona. I used various colors of the oil pastels above^ for highlights and shadows. The light brown may be the tile showing through as well because it was light brown. I played around with all the colors until I reached the desired affect…and even scraped with a razor edge to highlight the texture.

The picture below of the *Row Houses, Cat and Blackbirds on the Wire*, was originally done in acrylic paint which I sold on Ebay for a song and a dance. There were 30,000 contemporary paintings for sale in Ebay at the time. I missed it so I did this one *in plain soft pastel *from the memory of it. It comes fairly close I think but the painted one was best by far. I never do as well when trying to do a second painting of my original. It's never as good.


----------



## SeaBreeze

I love the tree with the bird Lara, the tree itself looks alive with detail, and I like the bird looking away, seems very thoughtful.


----------



## ndynt

Agree Lara, impossible to duplicate a previous work.  That inner spirit, the creativity, that helped to create the initial piece is gone.   Your row houses make me sad, despite the brilliant colors.  Not the birds and cat...but, the houses themselves.


----------



## Lara

TY SeaBreeze. Nona, you're very tenderhearted. Actually, although my painting makes them look a little shabby, many renovated row houses these days are worth millions of dollars, the owners enjoy not having to deal with yard work, they enjoy city living, and feel safer tucked within the masses. But I know exactly how you feel about the row houses that are in old run down neighborhoods. Is that what you meant?


----------



## ndynt

Hmmm, Lara...that question would take some digging.  No, did not view them as shabby or  run down neighborhoods per se.  Your partially opaque windows make me think of the lives lived/hidden behind them.  How many families that had never ventured further than a few blocks from those row houses.  How many immigrant families.... How many children... ???  The stories behind those windows.


----------



## Misty

Your artwork is so Beautiful Lara, and Thank You So Much for sharing them with us.  You are Blessed with exceptional talent, and I really enjoy seeing your paintings. It's very hard to pick a favorite because they are all so unique and pleasing to the eye. I like your style!


----------



## Lara

Oh, I see what you mean now *Nona*. The ultimate compliment for an artist is to know it made someone ponder. Thank you.
Thank you *Misty.* Your avatar makes me think of a white cat I painted. 

Here it is. I painted this one on a floor tile too but didn't work with the texture like I did with the previous painting. I just painted the whole thing in acrylic paint. I purposefully matched the eye color with the butterfly. Too cutesy for real art according to gallery artists (educated guess) but wouldn't be bad for a hallmark card probably.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Cat and butterfly...very nice!


----------



## ndynt

She is wonderful, especially her expression and the fur, Lara.   I agree, about responses.   It is nice when you are told your work is beautiful, pretty ect....but  when it evokes a emotional response...priceless.   
My stuff is mostly  whimsical...like to make others smile and laugh.  And to laugh myself.  Have not painted anything "serious" for quite a few years.  I  do not want to give this guy up. He makes me smile every time I look at  him...I hope he makes whoever buys him smile also...


Zen Dog....


----------



## SeaBreeze

Very sweet Nona, brought a smile to my face!


----------



## applecruncher

aaaww, I love cats with blue eyes!


----------



## Lara

Nona, I stared for a long time at this endearing little face and fascinating technique. Yes, whimsical and fun. 
Don't sell him…ever…never let go of whatever makes you smile. Thank you for sharing him.
I've been wanting to see your art but had no idea you were as talented as this! Pen, ink, and colored pencil?


----------



## ndynt

Pen, ink, shaded with very thin acrylic and then light and dark sepia soft pastel pencils.  This something using the same technique...that the shading shows 
up more.  Still whimsical....dog paws


----------



## applecruncher

The sphere is my favorite so far.


----------



## Lara

Nona, I love the imaginative designs within your image. I don't consider my Cat painting true art since it looks too much like a photograph. Same with my Dogwoods. 

I've got others where I've gotten away from that photo look and gotten more creative like my painting I previously posted of the Deforestation Thoreau quote….oh and the glass ball (sphere) somewhat. But I really want to go further with loosening up. It's going to happen now that I'm retired. Feel free to post more! So fun to see.

Oh I just saw your post apple…thank you. It helps to get fresh outside opinions.


----------



## Misty

Love the White Cat and Blue Butterfly, Lara.......Very Special,  and you can see the cats interest in the butterfly in the cats Beautiful Blue eyes. I envy your artistic talents.


----------



## ndynt

Lara said:


> Nona, I love the imaginative designs within your image. I don't consider my Cat painting true art since it looks too much like a photograph. Same with my Dogwoods.
> .


Ahhh Lara...if that is the style you are comfortable with, can relate to....explore it.  Not true art?  Think about Michelangelo  and all the Realistic era Renaissance painters. In Europe Realism is even becoming popular again...think they call it Photo-Realism.


----------



## Lara

ndynt said:
			
		

> ...Not true art? Think about Michelangelo and all the Realistic era Renaissance painters. In Europe Realism is even becoming popular again...think they call it Photo-Realism.


The renaissance paintings are realistic but nothing like a photo, as you know, for multiple reason i.e. showing expression through medium and technique..but renaissance is closed, done. No one will ever improve on it. Then there is fine art photography…open forever because, with all the new technology improving and simplifying daily for the average person, zoom, macro, special effects apps, etc…it opens up a new world to so many with fresh insights. But that's a different medium altogether.

I've seen the photo realism of today, and while it's impressive to have skills to reproduce a photo exactly as you see it, but by hand, what's the point? The photo already did what needs to be done and probably better. Expression is the key word when it comes to discerning what art is and isn't, in my opinion.

So that's what I'm saying about myself. I want to start being more expressive. I've done that with some of my paintings but I want to go further with it. I don't know if I have it in me but I'll soon find out…and I'll work on it til I do


----------



## Meanderer

Very nice, Lara!  The white cat and the blue butterfly seem to be communicating! .....Misty's avatar, come to life for sure!  There are photo purists, who claim not to alter the image, but according to this link, that is nonsense. http://www.canvas-of-light.com/2011/02/why-a-purist-in-photography-is-nonsense/

"Photography is about the vision of the person behind the viewfinder, combined with his aesthetic sense. Vision and aesthetics result in the interpretation of the scene through the photographer’s mind. Photographers have the power to create, to freeze time and deliver a message while excluding surrounding elements.  Just as a painter puts on canvas his own vision, a photographer paints with the light and uses his own art to create art".


----------



## ndynt

Lara, I misunderstood what you meant about your cat and a photograph.   Do you not think that when you can concentrate on what you feel...vs technique...the result becomes art?   Somehow I keep thinking of Grandma Moses....though very primitive, it was acclaimed as art.  For it was emotion based, how she viewed the world.


----------



## NancyNGA

Lara said:


> .....while it's impressive to have skills to reproduce a photo exactly as you see it, but by hand, what's the point? The photo already did what needs to be done and probably better. Expression is the key word when it comes to discerning what art is and isn't, in my opinion.
> 
> So that's what I'm saying about myself. I want to start being more expressive. I've done that with some of my paintings but I want to go further with it. I don't know if I have it in me but I'll soon find out…and I'll work on it til I do




I took an art elective in college. Was doing an ink drawing and the prof came around and said if you're just going to try to make it look like the model, you might as well just take a picture.  I decided then I would never be an artist because that's probably what I'd always be trying to do.  No imagination.

Your art work is so beautiful.  I think it's already expressive.  If you don't think so, maybe it's just that you look at it from a different perspective.  (Like I look at the cracks in my ceiling, lol)


----------



## Ameriscot

ndynt said:


> Pen, ink, shaded with very thin acrylic and then light and dark sepia soft pastel pencils.  This something using the same technique...that the shading shows
> up more.  Still whimsical....dog paws
> 
> 
> View attachment 19996



Love this!


----------



## Ameriscot

You have amazing talent, Lara!


----------



## hollydolly

ndynt said:


> She is wonderful, especially her expression and the fur, Lara.   I agree, about responses.   It is nice when you are told your work is beautiful, pretty ect....but  when it evokes a emotional response...priceless.
> My stuff is mostly  whimsical...like to make others smile and laugh.  And to laugh myself.  Have not painted anything "serious" for quite a few years.  I  do not want to give this guy up. He makes me smile every time I look at  him...I hope he makes whoever buys him smile also...
> 
> View attachment 19993
> Zen Dog....



I love this , he looks just like my  labradoodle grandfurkids stan and digger!!


Amazing artists both you Nona and Lara....fabulous!!


----------



## Linda

Your paintings are beautiful Lara.  I'm so glad you've shared them with us.  I'm looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## tinytn

Lara , you are an amazing artist and I loved every painting you posted but was particularly drawn to the cat painting, ,yes! that's my favorite and also the tree with the yellow bird... Looking forward to more of your beautiful paintings.. you are very blessed with your talent, so keep on doing what you love to do.. 

nona,  quite different and intricate paintings.. beautiful work.!  Loved the paw print too..


----------



## Lara

Ty Linda and Annie. But like Einstein said (and we're so much alike), 
"I have no special talent, I'm only passionately curious". 
I'll post another painting soon but meanwhile...


----------



## ndynt

When I ran across this delightful painted shed I thought of Lara's previous posts about real art, paintings that look like photograph and those that are   expressive.   Would you all consider this Art, expressive creativity or decorative painting ?    Personally, I find this very creative and expressive...especially love the cow  jumping over the moon, above the pastoral scene . Could not find out if a  man or woman painted this...but, it is evident they have  a wonderful  sense of humor.


----------



## Lara

This is fun and has a touch of whimsical folk art to it. It's clever the way it blends in with the landscape and yet has a life of it's own. I love it. Hmm, I'm curious if this is a photograph of a painted barn where the crows on top are just a coincidence...or is this whole thing a painting and the crows are also painted on top.


----------



## RadishRose

I love this shed! Creative, expressive, decorative and great fun!


----------



## Lara

I tried to throw a subtle whimsical surprise element in a barn painting once but the thing is…it was really there to begin with (though hard to believe so I put a sign on the wall that said "Bike Repair")…it's a bike on top of the Bike Repair Shop out in the countryside of Connecticut where I took my son to flyfish  and to take scenic drives. I saw these two buildings in separate places. I put them in one painting, put it in a show, and lost badly lol. The winners were all students, a further blow to my ego. I think my proportions are off too. Well, that didn't stop me


----------



## SeaBreeze

That looks like a nice place for flyfishing and scenic drives Lara, I like that painting, warm feel to it.


----------



## ndynt

I love it.  Especially the way you were able to capture the aging and fading of the paint on the building, along with the texture.   Was the show in Connecticut?  If not, perhaps the judges were not aware that very few old country houses or barns are plumb.  Most look like the house that Jack built.  Nor are the the hilly country roads straight.


----------



## Lara

Thank you seabreeze and nona. The show wasn't in Connecticut. It was in North Carolina. Here is my other barn painting (also in the show, also lost lol). This location is near me and shortly after I painted it, the property sold and it was completely leveled. The tobacco rows now gone too. A plain small house was built dead center. I've often thought that I should go to the longtime landowners across the street and show them my painting. Since it's a "loser" lol, I should just give it to them. I took this photo at an angle trying to get rid of the light reflection bottom-center from a window.


----------



## Lara

*Hydrangas *in oil on canvas. Shot at an angle to get rid of light reflection.


----------



## Ameriscot

Beautiful!


----------



## Underock1

Those are really very good, Lara. Quite professional. Have you had formal training, or are you self taught? I have dabbled in the past for my own amusement. Mostly water color. I prefer realist but I do appreciate some of the modern stuff. I did a few birds, a couple of 17th century sailing ships, and a Swan Lake ballerina that were pretty good. I could never master portraits or _horses_! Very frustrating. A great hobby though. I should get back to it, but I'm too lazy to set everything up. Wish I had your talent. It is great to be able to create things that suit your own desires. Very satisfying.


----------



## Lara

Thank you Ameriscot and Underock. I majored in Art in College and then did a year at the Corcoran School of Art in Washington DC. I spent a few years as a Commercial Artist and Graphic Designer before freelancing and then starting my own Silk Screen Printing business. I dabbled in the fine arts as a hobby. 

Here's a photograph I took while on an early morning 7am walk in my neighborhood this past April or May 2015. It's a couple of doors down from me. The sun was shining through the leaves and caught my eye. I only had my iphone5 with me so used that to shoot the pic.


----------



## applecruncher

Lovely pic Lara. Looks so serene.


----------



## AZ Jim

I think the cat painting is wonderful and not too "cutesy" for my taste.  You have a real talent Lara.


----------



## ndynt

Wonderful, love your hydrangeas, Lara.  Your texture is especially appealing. Perhaps because I am so very tactile.   I have a orange still life my daughter wants.  Cannot finish it because I just cannot get the orange texture right.


----------



## Lara

Thank you everyone. Nona, maybe you could take a pic of how far along you are with your oranges 
and we could talk about it together. Are you using fine details? That is hard.

I took this picture on the same walk in my neighborhood. These clusters of berries grow on a large
deciduous bush called an American Beautyberry aka _Callicarpa dichotomy:

_


----------



## applecruncher

Wow, the color! Looks almost artificial (but I know they're not).


----------



## AZ Jim

Lara said:


> Thank you Ameriscot and Underock. I majored in Art in College and then did a year at the Corcoran School of Art in Washington DC. I spent a few years as a Commercial Artist and Graphic Designer before freelancing and then starting my own Silk Screen Printing business. I dabbled in the fine arts as a hobby.
> 
> Here's a photograph I took while on an early morning 7am walk in my neighborhood this past April or May 2015. It's a couple of doors down from me. The sun was shining through the leaves and caught my eye. I only had my iphone5 with me so used that to shoot the pic.
> 
> View attachment 20942



Lara, this pic now graces my desktop, I love it.


----------



## RadishRose

so beautiful!!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Beautiful photos and art Lara, I agree with AC, those beauty berries look so colorful, hard to imagine they're real.


----------



## ndynt

Lara said:


> Thank you everyone. Nona, maybe you could take a pic of how far along you are with your oranges
> and we could talk about it together. Are you using fine details? That is hard.
> 
> I took this picture on the same walk in my neighborhood. These clusters of berries grow on a large
> deciduous bush called an American Beautyberry aka _Callicarpa dichotomy:
> 
> _View attachment 20953


Beautiful, but so invasive in Florida.  Took me years to get them out of my flower beds.   
Lara, I saw a painting in a museum quite a few years ago....that almost caused me to be asked to leave.  The guard when aghast when I touched the orange peel  It was so textured....beautiful.  Have tried to duplicate it.  Think it was a Dutch painter.  Cannot remember the name, though.   Know it had numerous layers..to achieve it. Have looked and looked at other orange still life oils and have never found one that duplicated his technique.  
Do not know if I can scan it...think it may be too large.  Will see what I can do.


----------



## Lara

Nona, it may all have been a Dutch painter as you say. The first painting below is a partial close-up of a master's painting but I'm not sure who painted it. The second one is from an artist who has made an attempt to copy the Dutch Masters. Do these textures come close to what you remember? Last photo is just random…i like it.


----------



## ndynt

Thank you, Lara.  Not quite.  The first looks blistery vs orange peel.  The second a little closer.  Perhaps my mind has refined it through the years.  The third is totally unlike it....but, I too like it.


----------



## Linda

Lara, your artwork is just amazing.  Your are a wonderful photographer too.


----------



## Lara

Thank you Linda. I just read a couple of quotes about art that I thought were particularly good:

"The aim of art is to represent, not the outward appearance of things, but their inward significance" - Aristotle

"Don't only practice your art but force your way into it's secrets. For it and knowledge can raise men to the divine" - Ludwig von Beethoven

Here's one I did in acrylic paint, trying to achieve the warmth and depth of an oil paint appearance. They say you can't…and I didn't lol, but I still like it.


----------



## ndynt

Beautiful. Felt a instant response of tranquility.   Is that how you felt painting it, Lara?
  Like your first quote.
 What I paint now that i am older is not considered "art"  Although there is not a a deep inner significance, they make  me smile and sometimes laugh while painting.  And it makes others laugh. Bringing joy to me and the recipients....more than enough inner significance for this old soul


----------



## Lara

Peace and joy and "enough inner significance for this old soul" shows through your eyes and smile, nona  You're beautiful.


----------



## ndynt

Why thank you, Lara. Think it isjust a flattering picture though.  Here is a painting by Ge Rebiero,  a upcoming young Brazilian artist. Her cats are amazing.  I so love her work.   Realism or art?


----------



## NancyNGA

That painting is amazing!  For some reason it makes me start thinking about the pixels in a photograph and how that compares to the medium used.  Does painting eventually get down to the pixel level, too?   (I'm not saying this very well.)


----------



## Lara

Nancy, I would imagine the artist is using thin layers of paint that has been mixed with a clear gloss medium to achieve that effect. 

Nona, I would call it both realism and art. He's got an incredible talent! I'm awed by it but some artists would say that it looks too much like a photograph and not expressive or creative enough, but I can appreciate that it's much more beautiful than a photograph could ever achieve…the warmth, the blending, and more. 

You know what would have made the silver painting more engaging and considered more as "art"...would have been to add one small thing to the reflection of the room on the silver pot…like a mysterious person just standing in the room facing us…like a man in a gray suit with hat or or cigar or cane…just plain gray and small. It would take a second glance to see it. Then you'd start to ponder, who is that? why is he there? what's he up to?

I like both, but the realism of Andrew Wyeth's "Christina's World" evokes emotions and tells a story as you look at it and ponder awhile. It draws you in. I'm also posting a more contemporary realism (and some surrealism). All have taken realism one step further in my opinion.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Lara, I was just refreshing my memory of all your beautiful artwork, very enjoyable way to start the day, thanks. :rose:


----------



## Lara

Thank you for reminding me. It was fun to do that thread and I almost forgot about it. You're so thoughtful. 

It made me wonder where that white cat painting with the blue butterfly went to. I just found it on the laundry room wall behind the door  

Thanks again.


----------



## RadishRose

Thanks SB, for bringing this back. Lara' work is so lovely! 

I also enjoyed seeing Nona's drawings again!


----------



## twinkles

beautiful paintings lara----i really enjoyed looking at them


----------



## Lara

Thank you Rose and twinkles...and again to SeaBreeze for digging this thread up from the deep. 

I've got more, should I? :laugh: That'll teach you. 

It's funny but I've altered a few over the years, like the yellow-sky-rural-farm-painting post#90. I decided to make an environmental statement with it. I'll post it after 

I tweak it  one more time (the horizon). I'll be interested to read reactions (I can always change it back). I've got a series of environmental paintings with statements 

going on now.


----------



## hollydolly

Ooooh glorious Lara, ..you have such a wonderful talent...:love_heart:...


----------



## SeaBreeze

Lara said:


> I've got more, should I? :laugh:



:yes:  Would love to see more of your art!


----------



## Lara

You're very kind...or crazy  

I'll wait a couple of weeks until my daughter returns from Europe because she takes better photos than I do and glare is an issue with paintings.


----------



## Ferocious

Gulp!!!!
I've only just found this thread, and I am so pleasantly surprised to find that 'our' Lara has such a wonderful talent for painting, a rare gift indeed. Well done, Lara, and thank you for sharing your beautiful artwork with us....


----------



## Camper6

Lara.  You have what is called the 'eye'.  You can't teach that.  It's born in you.

Nice to see.  Thanks.


----------



## connect1

Very nice artwork Lara :rose:


----------



## Keesha

:clap: :clap:  :clap:  :clap:  :clap:


----------



## Lara

Thank you everyone. You're so kind :bowknot:


----------



## RadishRose

Lara said:


> I think I know what you're thinking Nona (it's been 2 weeks since you asked RR so I hope you don't mind if I step in with my thoughts). You're coming from a true artist perspective, but, as you know, we have to keep in mind that the name of Bob Ross's show was "The Joy of Painting". The key word is "Joy"…getting non-painters and newbies excited to give it a try. He wasn't appealing to the professional juried gallery artists who have matured over time into developing their own styles and use of original thought. Rather...
> 
> He was appealing to the beginner artist, or the person who doesn't think they can paint, the person who thinks painting is too hard, the person who doesn't have time to paint (Bob completed his paintings in 30 minutes using BIG paint brushes), the person who is afraid to try. He showed people how easy and fun it is and he indeed got a lot of people to start painting and have fun with it. He was also therapeutic. One guy said, "He's more effective than Zanex for relaxation"
> 
> The only problem is that most people didn't continue to develop into true artists but rather just continued to do BobRoss-looking paintings because he didn't give them the skills to do that. But he could only do so much in 30 minutes. It's TV.
> 
> RadishRose…I don't think Bob Ross was before your time. His show ran from 1983-1994. The last show was 20 years ago. He died of cancer at age 52.


I m so sorry...I lost track of this thread a long time ago


----------



## RadishRose

@Lara, awhile back I asked to see one of your paintings. You must have thought I was nuts because here are some in this thread! But I somehow lost touch 
Top
with it.

At any rate, you (re)posted your geranium in the window which I have saved and love.


----------



## Lara

Thank you for reviving this thread. I posted earlier that I was waiting for my daughter to take pics of my artwork because there was always a glare when I take them but she had trouble back then too...with glare. But now she's  coming for the holidays with a new camera and a lot more experience so I will give it another go.

Thank you for the reminder to ask her. I keep forgetting about this thread. Thank you.


----------



## RadishRose

Food art would be lovely!


----------



## RadishRose

Lara said:


> Thank you Holly, SeaBreeze, and Pam for stopping by. Serving more sweet ice-teas. I like your sun hat, Holly. My Brother-in-law wants that geranium in the worst way. I sold some of my paintings on ebay and regretted it…oh, and gave one away to an ex that I wish I had now so I don't let go of them anymore. I have four children who will inherit them…and they probably won't want them.
> 
> Now, that I think of it, my daughter Jennifer has a huge one I did, she begged me for it and now it's hanging in her living room. Oh, and I sold one at a charity auction that made me happy. So maybe they will want them. No matter. It gives me a lot of pleasure to do them.


Lara, I still have the geranium painting from back when you posted it.


----------



## Lara

Oh thank you so much Radish Rose for the original size of this painting in my old thread (July2015). Im flattered that you saved it! What a nice friend you are. I see the thread has been found and is now showing up in the Hobbies Forum again. Thank you to whoever did that for me (admin?). Some of the pics are small here still but at least its fun to see my thread again.


----------



## fmdog44

Isn't is odd that one person can guide their hand to create beauty like Lara while others (like me) cannot? Honestly, I have always envied talent when it come to painting. I was shocked and I mean shocked to see my dad's painting he did after retirement. He never painted a thing until then. He did lake scenes including the skies and surround trees, etc. while sitting on his back porch. That takes learning and he never studied anything  about art/painting.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Your paintings are amazing Lara!  Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Keesha

I agree. Lara is an incredible artist. I hope she still paints


----------



## Gaer

I just found this post.  You are extremely talented!  Love your work!


----------



## RadishRose

@Lara,  miss ya.  How is it going with the beach house? 

How are Bella and Blue?


----------



## Keesha

I miss her too.


----------



## Keesha

Gaer said:


> I just found this post.  You are extremely talented!  Love your work!


You’ve seen Lara’s work. You just forgot. Lol 
Her geraniums painting is my favourite picture of hers. I love everything about it . It’s too bad when the site moved software systems, all her pictures got automatically resized into thumbnail size


----------



## Jules

Wonderful art, Lara.  You’re very talented.


----------



## Dana

Would love to see more of Lara's artwork. I love the painting of the geranium on the window ledge!


----------



## rcleary171

RadishRose said:


> Lara, I still have the geranium painting from back when you posted it.
> 
> View attachment 119404


This is a very rich painting. The manner in which you presented the light adds a wonderful dimension. I like how the warmth of the flowers balances out the cold blue of the room. There is a lot to study here and enjoy.


----------



## Sassycakes

*I'm not the least bit artistic, but luckily I married a wonderful man that is artistic. This is part of the pictures he drew for my granddaughter's bedroom right before she was born.*


----------



## Alizerine

Lara said:


> *Potted Geranium*


Beautiful work, Lara.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

I am stunned by the artistic talent on this forum
Stunned and a whole lot envious
Beautiful, Lara...simply beautiful


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

Lara said:


> *Potted Geranium*


My favorite


----------



## RadishRose

Since  a few of Lara's paintings one page 1 are "small", just click once or twice on them to enlarge.


----------



## Lara

I did this painting first and then painted the quote on last,
and credited the quote to Hooey who was an environmentalist.
I just thought it added clarification as to what my painting
was all about...restoring the earth. IF I had read the quote first,
I may have added some creatures he mentions...but maybe not.

(I just posted this in a doomsday type thread but thought I should add it here with my 
other paintings. I don't think we're doomed btw...not if we all do our part to restore the earth)

I left out, "...I will use no more of it's resources than I need...", because I was
running out of room, but I really wish I'd had the room for it. I love that line.
I know it looks like there is room but visually I wanted the lettering to appear
as a solid "band" across the bottom giving it a firm foundation & balance.

I used touches of copper metallic paint which, in real life, adds some highlights,
but it doesn't show up in the photo (and silver metallic for the stars, etc)


----------



## SmoothSeas

@Lara, the image ^ speaks to the soul, thanks for sharing...


----------



## RadishRose

Lara said:


> I did this painting first and then painted the quote on last,
> and credited the quote to Hooey who was an environmentalist.
> I just thought it added clarification as to what my painting
> was all about...restoring the earth. IF I had read the quote first,
> I may have added some creatures he mentions...but maybe not.
> 
> (I just posted this in a doomsday type thread but thought I should add it here with my
> other paintings. I don't think we're doomed btw...not if we all do our part to restore the earth)
> 
> I left out "...Use no more resources than I need..." because I was
> running our of room but I really wish I'd had the room for it. I love that line.
> I know it looks like there is room but visually I wanted the lettering
> to appear as a somewhat solid band across the bottom for balance.
> 
> I used some copper metallic paint which, in real life, adds some sheen,
> but it doesn't show up in the photo (and silver metallic for the stars, etc)
> View attachment 195168


I love this!


----------



## Gary O'

So glad this thread was resurrected 

It's amazing how many folks here have such tremendous talent

Didn't know this side of Lara


----------



## Lara

Thank you everyone.
Here's another one I painted that is environmental as well.

I originally put a fallen tree from deforestation across the canvas in the
background (behind the blue square) but then I thought of Thoreau's
quote and decided that was enough to clarify my point

The felled tree was too distracting and made the painting too literal.
I don't like to spell everything out too much.

Deforestation


----------



## Lara

This looks like something from the dark side but was fun to put together.
I painted the face inspired by Klimt's on the right.

I know...not even close but I wanted it to be my own...and it sure ended up that way 
There was a local art competition for Halloween one year and I almost entered it.


----------



## RadishRose

Lara said:


> This looks like something from the dark side but was fun to put together.
> I painted the face inspired by Kimpt's on the right.
> 
> I know...not even close but I wanted it to be my own...
> and it sure ended up that way
> 
> There was a local art competition for Halloween one year and I almost entered it.
> 
> View attachment 202331 View attachment 202332


You would have won! I love it!


----------



## OneEyedDiva

You are incredibly talented Lara!! Hopefully next time there's a contest, you will enter it.


----------



## Lara

Thank you Diva, RadishRose, Jules, Gary, dobielvr, Della, and others.
I just realized I butchered Klimt's name (which I just fixed).
He didn't deserve that


----------



## RadishRose

Lara said:


> I butchered Klimt's name


From what I've read, he might have deserved it.


----------



## Lara

RadishRose said:


> From what I've read, he might have deserved it.


What??? Klimt is may be my favorite artist!
Stop. I don't want to hear it!
*covering ears* la la la la la la la
He had a wife. But lots of nude-ish models
Oh no. Infidelity? la la la la

Wait. He never had a wife
*reading now*...but fathered 14 children
A Casanova and possibly a Misogynist
What? I didn't need to know that.
I'll never forgive you for this, Rose


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Lara said:


> Thank you Diva, RadishRose, Jules, Gary, dobielvr, Della, and others.
> I just realized I butchered Klimt's name (which I just fixed).
> He didn't deserve that


You're welcome, of course. Is that you (avatar)? You were beautiful back in the day and you're still beautiful. You look like the artsy type in that hat.


----------



## Jules

If I recall properly, you’re building or renovating a new home.  I’d love to wander through and immerse myself in your art or any you chose.


----------



## Lara

Yes, @OneEyedDiva , that hat pic was of me in my avatar. Thank you. It was taken around 4 years ago(?). I posted a more recent pic since then but it's in another thread somewhere.
..........................................
Thank you @Jules , that was so kind of you to say. You are correct about my house. It should be ready in April. I bought the house at the beach and totally gutted it so it will be like a new house when completed but the pandemic has slowed the construction process way down. I'm staying at my daughters oceanfront rental now at a nearby beach until it's completed because I sold my house of 20 years already.

I'm basically homeless in paradise until April 

It's been a year since I purchased it. But I'm just happy to be here at the beach as I wait and excited as the time draws near. I haven't been painting since moving to the beach as all my stuff is still in storage.

Wasn't expecting this delay 

I've heard rave reviews about how beautiful your location is there in BC, Jules....lucky you!


----------



## Rah-Rah

@Lara you are extremely talented. Do you ever have exhibits in museums? You definitely should.


----------



## Lara

Thank you @Rah-Rah, you are kind but I have a long way to go before I can consider your suggestion. I need to pick one style and develop it. Right now I've been playing with different styles and just enjoying myself. You were sweet to say that. Thank you.


----------



## Rah-Rah

Lara said:


> Thank you @Rah-Rah, you are kind but I have a long way to go before I can consider your suggestion. I need to pick one style and develop it. Right now I've been playing with different styles and just enjoying myself. You were sweet to say that. Thank you.


From what I have seen here, I think you would be great at any style and could perfect and of them. Very talented as I stated.


----------



## Lewkat

This is the first time I've seen this thread, Lara, and I enjoyed all you works.  I haven't the least bit of artistic talent, but I do know what I like, and I like what you've done immensely.  Keep 'em coming.


----------



## Lara

Thank you @Lewkat for visiting and reacting to many of my paintings. I appreciate your interest. It was fun for me to follow your trail and see some I haven't looked at in quite some time.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Lara said:


> Yes, @OneEyedDiva , that hat pic was of me in my avatar. Thank you. It was taken around 4 years ago(?). I posted a more recent pic since then but it's in another thread somewhere.
> ..........................................
> Thank you @Jules , that was so kind of you to say. You are correct about my house. It should be ready in April. I bought the house at the beach and totally gutted it so it will be like a new house when completed but the pandemic has slowed the construction process way down. I'm staying at my daughters oceanfront rental now at a nearby beach until it's completed because I sold my house of 20 years already.
> 
> I'm basically homeless in paradise until April
> 
> It's been a year since I purchased it. But I'm just happy to be here at the beach as I wait and excited as the time draws near. I haven't been painting since moving to the beach as all my stuff is still in storage.
> 
> Wasn't expecting this delay
> 
> I've heard rave reviews about how beautiful your location is there in BC, Jules....lucky you!


OMG! You're even living like a true artist! I love it. Ocean front locations, I'm in. Best of blessings with your new abode Lara.


----------



## Lara

at living like an artist but hopefully its true because I can't wait to start painting in a whole new environment. I feel some new styles and subjects coming and I'm excited. Thank you for the well wishes Diva. You're so sweet. It will take me awhile to unpack and organize and I'm not getting any younger.

I feel good so far and it's natural to stay in shape around here. I'm always climbing stairs over the dunes and up to houses built on pilings aka poles and beach walks or riding bikes.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Lara said:


> at living like an artist but hopefully its true because I can't wait to start painting in a whole new environment. I feel some new styles and subjects coming and I'm excited. Thank you for the well wishes Diva. You're so sweet. It will take me awhile to unpack and organize and I'm not getting any younger.
> 
> I feel good so far and it's natural to stay in shape around here. I'm always climbing stairs over the dunes and up to houses built on pilings aka poles and beach walks or riding bikes.


_"Thank you for the well wishes Diva. You're so sweet."_ You're welcome of course and thank you for saying that. I don't envy you....well in regards to having to unpack and start getting organized. But I do envy you (in a good way) for the environment you'll be living in. I'm sure you will be so inspired by it. It's a good way to get exercise, climbing those dunes and stairs. I naturally get more exercise when I'm in Atlantic City staying at the timeshare, which I consider my second home. It's right at the Atlantic ocean with a boardwalk out front. I love walking the boardwalk in either direction and try to do it every day when it's not raining or too windy. Before the pandemic, my goal was to stay there at least 8 weeks a year (not concurrent). I feel so a peace and invigorated at the same time when I'm down there.


----------



## Lara

Now that I live at the beach, I plan to change this one. Simplify perhaps.

Maybe remove one of the dancers...maybe the one on the left and move
the moon up. The body on the left crosses over the other figure in back and
confuses the eye maybe.

Maybe change the faces. Maybe remove some of the brown.
Add prettier colors. Or just bury it in the closet.
That's why I posted it thumbnail size.

But my daughter says she loves it and has it hanging on her wall.
I think she's just being nice...God love 'er  lol


----------



## Lewkat

Lara said:


> Now that I live at the beach, I plan to change this one. Simplify perhaps.
> 
> Maybe remove one of the dancers...maybe the one on the left and move
> the moon up. The body on the left crosses over the other figure in back and
> confuses the eye maybe.
> 
> Maybe change the faces. Maybe remove some of the brown.
> Add prettier colors. Or just bury it in the closet.
> That's why I posted it thumbnail size.
> 
> But my daughter says she loves it and has it hanging on her wall.
> I think she's just being nice...God love 'er  lol
> 
> View attachment 207421


Leave it, Lara.  Your daughter isn't just being nice, I can see why she want you to leave it as is.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Lara said:


> Now that I live at the beach, I plan to change this one. Simplify perhaps.
> 
> Maybe remove one of the dancers...maybe the one on the left and move
> the moon up. The body on the left crosses over the other figure in back and
> confuses the eye maybe.
> 
> Maybe change the faces. Maybe remove some of the brown.
> Add prettier colors. Or just bury it in the closet.
> That's why I posted it thumbnail size.
> 
> But my daughter says she loves it and has it hanging on her wall.
> I think she's just being nice...God love 'er  lol
> 
> View attachment 207421


I agree with Lewkat, you should just leave it, she's not being insincere.


----------



## Lara

Thank you. It does help to receive opinions and critiques...and I really appreciate your time. Maybe I'll let go of it.
That's one problem with art...it's hard to know when to stop with a painting you're doing. Then it becomes overworked and tired looking.


----------



## Meanderer

“There is no self-portrait of me.” Gustav Klimt.  In a rare writing called “Commentary on a non-existent self-portrait”, he states “I have never painted a self-portrait. I am less interested in myself as a subject for a painting than I am in other people, above all women…  There is nothing special about me. I am a painter who paints day after day from morning to night…  Who ever wants to know something about me… ought to look carefully at my pictures.” - Gustav Klimt


----------



## Meanderer

@Lara  This evening, after reading about Bob Ross and his "Joy of Painting" series in your thread, I went downstairs and read the latest letter from our granddaughter, who is living in Alaska with her husband and our new great granddaughter.   She spoke of the beautiful view of Mt. Denali with the glow of the Sun and the blue sky.  She wrote _"the painter, on PBS, Bob Ross always made mountains, and lived in Alaska.  He always said"God was having a good day when He made Alaska."_


----------



## Lara

I love that story @Meanderer   Your granddaughter sounds like a beautiful soul. She got that from her grandfather
And...drumroll...Congratulations on your new great granddaughter!! She'll keep you on your toes!


----------



## Meanderer

Lara said:


> I love that story @Meanderer   Your granddaughter sounds like a beautiful soul. She got that from her grandfather
> And...drumroll...Congratulations on your new great granddaughter!! She'll keep you on your toes!


Thank you!


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Meanderer said:


> “There is no self-portrait of me.” Gustav Klimt.  In a rare writing called “Commentary on a non-existent self-portrait”, he states “I have never painted a self-portrait. I am less interested in myself as a subject for a painting than I am in other people, above all women…  There is nothing special about me. I am a painter who paints day after day from morning to night…  Who ever wants to know something about me… ought to look carefully at my pictures.” - Gustav Klimt


I *love* talented, humble people! This artist sounds like he's one. A friend of mine introduced me to Bob Ross's work decades ago. He could be seen on T.V. then. She used to watch him for the calming affect he had. I started watching him too figuring I could learn something but I found out I couldn't deal with using oils. I loved his demeanor, what he called happy accidents and even his afro but soon got tired of mountain and cabin scenes. His exceptional talent is undeniable. May he R.I.P.


----------



## Lara

I think this is the only oil pastel I've done. It was fun, easy, quick, and 
the pastels are relatively inexpensive compared to oil pain and acrylic paint. 
I started with a warm colored pastel paper.
 It's fun to scribble and blend with your fingers....very freeing.


----------



## RadishRose

Lara said:


> I think this is the only oil pastel I've done. It was fun, easy, quick, and
> the pastels are relatively inexpensive compared to oil pain and acrylic paint.
> I started with a warm colored pastel paper.
> It's fun to scribble and blend with your fingers....very freeing.
> 
> View attachment 222396


It glows!


----------



## Lara

This is a photo I took with my iPhone in Winston-Salem NC.
Title: "Follow the Reddish Brick Road" ...it's actually a very old wall


----------



## Pepper

You're gifted Lara and you have flair!  Great work.


----------



## timoc

Lara said:


> I think this is the only oil pastel I've done. It was fun, easy, quick, and
> the pastels are relatively inexpensive compared to oil pain and acrylic paint.
> I started with a warm colored pastel paper.
> It's fun to scribble and blend with your fingers....very freeing.
> 
> View attachment 222396


Lovely stuff, Lara, with a bit more detail, you would see the cat licking it's lips.


----------



## RadishRose

The top looks like a rabbit's profile.


----------



## Lara

RadishRose said:


> The top looks like a rabbit's profile.


Oh! I see it running fast with the wind blowing his ears back! You see art all around you too, just like I do...but I missed the rabbit!


----------



## Lara

timoc said:


> Lovely stuff, Lara, with a bit more detail, you would see the cat licking it's lips.


I see what you mean about the cat licking it's lips with a bit more detail. 
I like that you and RR are seeing unexpected images. That's good in the art world. Thank you


----------



## Pepper

Lara said:


> I see what you mean about the cat licking it's lips with a bit more detail.
> I like that you and RR are seeing *unexpected images*. That's good in the art world. Thank you


It's like looking at clouds, you'll never know what you'll see!


----------



## Lara

Artist's Block
~by Lara

artist's block
awaiting inspiration
like a well crafted boat
aground on dried land
displaced and empty
far from familiar waters

seasons change
rains come and rivers swell
the boat's unrealized potential
channeled to beckoning waters
while silent strangers
awaken on the horizon


----------

